# How to replace rod roller tips



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello All, I have a couple questions. I need to replace four offshore roller tips. Two of the four roller tips have the coating coming off and I fear damage to the line could occur (the other two I will just replace so I only do this once). All of the other rollers on the rods our fine. I need to remove the tips and replace. So my first question is how to remove the tips? Is simply apply heat and twist off? Also I found many sizes on the internet, so I probably need to know the correct way to measure the tip so I can order the correct size. Last question is do I simply use that hot stick glue they sell or is there something else. Thanks in advance for your replies. I have included some pictures that might help.

Joe


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Joe,
For starters, the size of the roller top tube is measured in 64ths of an inch. So, for example, if you see online a size "20" that refers to 20/64ths. Many times the rollers will have the size number stamped on it. Getting them off can be simple or involved depending on how they were put on (glue stick vs. 5 min epoxy). I usually just warm it and keep working it until it loosens. Keep in mind that too much heat can (and will) ruin the blank. Just occasionally warm it (I like a heat gun vs. open flame) and work it off. Once it's off, just clean up the glue residue and you can put on the new top. You can use either the glue stick or something like 5 min epoxy to secure it. Also, since there is finish built up to the tube, heat that a little as well to soften it so that when the top comes off it separates from the finish rather than pulling it off. Once you do one, the rest will be easy. Hope that helps, Randy.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Randy brings up some excellent points, especially the part about being careful with the application of heat. It wouldn't surprise me at all, if rods of this line class were epoxied on as opposed to the hot glue stick. If this is the case, heat wiill take longer to work than if it were hot stick glue. Sometimes it doesn't work, at least not at temperatures I was willing to reach. Blank damage can result if temps get too high so in the past, instead of risking a heat damaged blank, I would take a dremel tool and CAREFULLY slit the tube of the roller tip and gently pry the slit open with the application of a little less heat. Maybe I was too afraid of excessive heat, but I was more afraid of a failure the next time the rod was used. It's a fine line between too much and just enough, and I don't know where that line is. Good luck ,,,Jim


----------

